# Ear Wash



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

I took my pit to the vet yesterday for a general ckup. She was checked for earmites and that was neg. The vet says she has alot of gunk and would benefit from an earwash everyday for one week then to do it once a week. He said I could purchase an ear wash at the pet store but I wanted to hear from all of you how you clean your dogs ears. Do you purchase the wash from the pet store or is this something I can do with things from around the house?

Dawn


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a mixture of 50/50 vinegar and water. Then I soak a cotton ball and use that to wipe out the ear. And I dry with a dry cotton ball. I don't know if its necessary to dry, or not. 

Balto had a lot of gunk stuck in crevices, so I used a soaked q-tip to gently remove the gunk.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My sister actually bought me Paul Mitchell ear and eye wipes for dogs (she's a hair dresser and gets a discount on products.) We haven't tried them yet but I think you could use either a cotton pad or ball or some kind of ear specific wipe to clean the ear out. Whatever you do (I'm sure you know this) do NOT use anything pointy that could poke the ear drum, like what you would use with your own ears.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: rizzodmThe vet says she has alot of gunk and would benefit from an earwash everyday for one week then to do it once a week.


Unless your dog is rolling in the mud every day and getting it in their ears you really should try to figure out WHY they are getting gunky ears and not just how to clean them.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: rizzodmThe vet says she has alot of gunk and would benefit from an earwash everyday for one week then to do it once a week.
> ...


Well I guess just like some people produce alot of ear wax dogs do the same.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I use Nolva-Cleanse. I got it from my vet to clean the ears. Seems to work pretty good, but I only do it every week or so...


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Georgias ears are the same way, She doesnt play in the mud at all but her ears gets awfully gunky very often.
We have to take her to petsmart to get them cleaned because she gets so hyper and excited with us its impossiable. 
Georgia has had a few bouts of ear infections though but the vet never mentioned what the direct cause was.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Usually a good swim cleans out Ozzy's floppy ear. If not I buy an all-natural product in the drugstore, it's a saline solution you squirt into the ear canal. Seems to work.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

rizzodm,

We, too, have a Pit Bull whose allergy tests came back negative (*sigh*) and is on a controlled "allergy-free" type diet. 

He also produces gunk in his ears that is the result of over-production of ear wax (yay, BYBer for our dog!)

We use an ear wash for him that we got from a Cocker Spaniel breeder's website that works great:

http://www.zimfamilycockers.com/EarCleaner.html

The only thing we did do is NOT use the Boric acid. I used Boric acid to kill Scorpions, and even on their FAQ page about the cleaner it says dangerous in open wounds, etc.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Dawn


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

zymox is an enzyme based cleaner. Entirelypets carries it as to others. It's the only thing I use now. Vishnu used to have to get his cleaned every couple of weeks (flushed)


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I usually clean my dogs ears every time I give her a bath (which is once a week during the summer because of her allergies). I have been using this stuff:
R-7 ear cleaner from JBpet.com 
So far, so good.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wzymox is an enzyme based cleaner. Entirelypets carries it as to others. It's the only thing I use now. Vishnu used to have to get his cleaned every couple of weeks (flushed)



I second the zymox! My youngster struggled w/gunky ears for months, nothing was working. 7 days of the zymox cleared them right up. That was 4 weeks ago and so far they're still nice and clean. I got it from entirely pets but through Amazon w/a discount.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

We used the mixture from the Cocker Spaniel breeder....minus the Boric acid, and Cash's ears cleared right up already


----------

